# [SOLVED] Memory RAM details (R16 / R8)



## g2wayne

Hi there. I am currently doing some work on a laptop including a memory upgrade. For the first time ever have I paid attention to the details on the sticks of RAM. They're DDR2 ram. Some of them read "2Rx8" while others say "2Rx16". Can someone please explain the difference between the two? I am computer repair technician who has been in the business for a little over ten years now.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: Memory RAM details (R16 / R8)*

Google is your friend.
Crucial is the best brand choice for OEM Mobo's and Crucial site will tell you exactly what/how much RAM is acceptable for the particular Model.
RAM Memory Upgrade: Dell, Mac, Apple, HP, Compaq. USB drives, SSD at Crucial.com


----------



## Rich-M

*Re: Memory RAM details (R16 / R8)*

The 8 and 16 refer to density of the ram. The lower the density the more compatible with most systems and the higher the number the more dense the ram is so its a good idea to match the density for most consistent performance.The numbers refer to the density of the chips on the sticks.


----------



## g2wayne

*Re: Memory RAM details (R16 / R8)*

Thank you Rich M. I am also wondering if one is necessarily better than the other.?? Or performs better.


----------



## Tyree

*Re: Memory RAM details (R16 / R8)*

Neither is really "better" than the other....typically less dense ram will perform slightly faster.



Tyree said:


> \
> Crucial is the best brand choice for OEM Mobo's and Crucial site will tell you exactly what/how much RAM is acceptable for the particular Model.
> RAM Memory Upgrade: Dell, Mac, Apple, HP, Compaq. USB drives, SSD at Crucial.com


----------



## Rich-M

*Re: Memory RAM details (R16 / R8)*

Performance is supposed to be better on high density ram however by its definition each stick works on fewer pc's than low density does and usually what is odd is high density ram is much cheaper and tends to work on mostly inexpensive units in my experience.


----------



## Rich-M

*Re: Memory RAM details (R16 / R8)*

I didn't write the above correctly. Actually low density ram is normally faster than high as Tyree states with the difference being that high density ram will overclock more easily is all. I was thinking ahead of my typing.


----------



## g2wayne

*Re: Memory RAM details (R16 / R8)*

Thanks alot guys. You really cleared this up for me. Kudos!:thumb:


----------



## Tyree

*Re: Memory RAM details (R16 / R8)*

You're welcome and best of luck.


----------

